# Tokio Hotel Comeback - Bill Kaulitz verriet die Überraschung in einem Interview



## beachkini (2 Jan. 2013)

​*Lange war es ruhig um die Band Tokio Hotel, doch nun wollen die Jungs wieder durchstarten. Zwei Mitglieder stehen bereits wieder im Rampenlicht, denn Bill und Tom Kaulitz, beide 23, werden ab nächstem Jahr in der Jury von "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" zu sehen sein. Aufgrund der kommenden Staffel wurden viele Interviews mit den Jury-Mitgliedern geführt und besonders bei den Zwillingen wurde nachgehakt, wie es denn mit der eigenen Karriere aussieht.*

Gegenüber RTL verriet Bill, dass die Band bereits an der neuen Platte arbeite: "Wir arbeiten jetzt gerade am neuen Album und lassen uns da richtig viel Zeit. Wir haben viel Zeit im Studio verbracht und haben ein Homestudio zu Haus, in dem wir schreiben." 

Erst vor Kurzem plauderten die beiden über ihren Traum, Indien einmal zu besuchen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt verrieten sie bereits, dass sie an einem neuen Album sitzen, wie OK! berichtete.

Nach ihrem weltweiten Mega-Erfolg wanderten Bill und Tom nach Amerika aus, um das Leben abseits von Auftritten und hektischen Termin-Planungen genießen zu können.

Tokio Hotel-Fans dürfen sich freuen, denn selbst die beiden weiteren Mitglieder der Band, Gustav und Georg, sollen beim "Comeback" mit dabei sein. 
(ok-magazin.de)


Und schon die erste Schreckensmeldung im neuen Jahr....:angry:


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

Na ja kennt man ja schon, es läuft nicht mehr so gut mit der Karriere, man setzt sich in irgendeine Jury im TV und erklärt dann, dass man ja schon viiiiiel länger am Album sitzt und nicht erst damit angefangen hat, als klar war, dass man in der Jury sitzt. 
Natürlich lassen sie sich jetzt ganz viel Zeit, um die eigene Seele in die Songs zu bringen - ABER pünktlich zum DSDS- Staffelfinale ist plötzlich die Platte fertig - Überraschung!


----------



## didi33 (2 Jan. 2013)

Und sie werden scheitern, wie so viele andere Boy/ Girlbands beim Comebackversuch.


----------



## .Engelchen. (3 Jan. 2013)

Die Beste Nachricht des Jahres 2013!!!


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Naja, ob diese Überraschung jeden erfreut?


----------



## lupo84 (26 Apr. 2013)

Naja,muss nicht unbedingt sein....


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (27 Apr. 2013)

Endlich mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## congo64 (28 Apr. 2013)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Die Beste Nachricht des Jahres 2013!!!



:thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Mai 2013)

Mit der aktuellen DSDS-Staffel sind die Kaulitz-Zwillinge quotentechnisch jedenfalls gefloppt.
Ob's wirklich bald ein erfolgreiches musikalisches Comeback gibt, wird sich zeigen.
Wenn nicht - Bill und Tom haben jetzt jedenfalls ein paar Muskeln


----------

